# Dead ends?



## steveray (Feb 22, 2017)

We just went from 2003 to 2012 IPC and 704.5 is no longer there with its prohibition of dead ends. Did it get relocated or deleted? Anyone know why? The definition is still there and it still refers to them being a bad thing, but I can't find the prohibition anymore....Thanks!


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2017)

Chapter 7 – Changes reflect industry standards on sanitary drainage system materials and design and installation criteria.

Tables 702.1 – 702.4 – The 2009 edition added PFDF as an approved material typically used for chemical waste.


Section 704.5 – This section deleted in 2009 edition and addresses dead end in drainage system – now allowed.


Section 712.3.3 – The allowed material for sump and ejector pipe and fittings use expanded in the 2012 edition. 



https://www.mckinneytexas.org/DocumentCenter/View/2748


----------



## steveray (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks CDA!.....Not sure how I feel about that, but it doesn't matter....


----------



## cda (Feb 22, 2017)

Me either since the only plumbing I do, is change sink faucets in my house.


----------



## PJC89 (Aug 6, 2017)

You can serve for the revision through this website if you so choose:

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_plumbing_code_2012/chapter/7/sanitary-drainage#7


----------



## HForester (Aug 21, 2017)

steveray said:


> We just went from 2003 to 2012 IPC and 704.5 is no longer there with its prohibition of dead ends. Did it get relocated or deleted? Anyone know why? The definition is still there and it still refers to them being a bad thing, but I can't find the prohibition anymore....Thanks!



The prohibition went away.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 21, 2017)

It's still in the 2012 IRC (P3005.1.5) but this too is deleted in the 2015 edition.


----------



## steveray (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks FV!


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 21, 2017)

Follow the "bouncing" ball, where it will land next is anybody's guess.


----------

